# Thickwall Non Metallic Conduit??



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I suspect it is schedule 80.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's Schedule 80 PVC. 



Schedule 40 dimensions:












​
Schedule 80 Dimension:











​


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I would have to agree with Dennis, Sch. 80 is the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Your title is deceiving. Thickwall NM. Sounds like NM cble not non metallic conduit--NMC. I had the power to change the title so hope that was okay.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Your title is deceiving. Thickwall NM. Sounds like NM cble not non metallic conduit--NMC. I had the power to change the title so hope that was okay.



Might I direct your attention to Article 334....NM,* NMC* and NMS.

Perhaps you can abuse your powers more and change it to *PVC*. :laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Might I direct your attention to Article 334....NM,* NMC* and NMS.
> 
> Perhaps you can abuse your powers more and change it to *PVC*. :laughing:


You mean use my brains not my powers....:laughing: I think I will call it what he did non metallic conduit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You mean use my brains not my powers....:laughing: I think I will call it what he did non metallic conduit.



At least you've got more power than these. :laughing:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

I was thinking schedule 80 as well, but the term PVC is no where to be found in in these spec book. Nor is schedule 40 or 80.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Your title is deceiving. Thickwall NM. Sounds like NM cble not non metallic conduit--NMC. I had the power to change the title so hope that was okay.


Is there such a thing as thickwall NM cable?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Voltech said:


> Is there such a thing as thickwall NM cable?



Other than older stuff probably had thicker sheathing. Either that, or my first thought was UF cable.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Voltech said:


> I was thinking schedule 80 as well, but the term PVC is no where to be found in in these spec book. Nor is schedule 40 or 80.



You don't expect an EE to use the correct terms, do you? :laughing:

My favorite was 'horse-power rated switch'. Anyone want to guess what that is?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> You don't expect an EE to use the correct terms, do you? :laughing:
> 
> My favorite was 'horse-power rated switch'. Anyone want to guess what that is?


 Motor Rated Switch?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Motor Rated Switch?



It's a switch, but not what I ever envisioned.:no:

These were small motors, 120v, maybe ½ HP, so I just installed comm-grade SP switches. EE demanded "horse-power rated switches". So I got the specs from the manufacturer stating they were good for 1½HP. Nope, that's not what he wanted... he wanted "_horse-power rated switches_" !!!!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Sounds like he wants Sch 80 PVC to me too.



480sparky said:


> ...he wanted "_horse-power rated switches_" !!!!



EE's :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Sounds like he wants Sch 80 PVC to me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You said it!!!:whistling2:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> It's a switch, but not what I ever envisioned.:no:
> 
> These were small motors, 120v, maybe ½ HP, so I just installed comm-grade SP switches. EE demanded "horse-power rated switches". So I got the specs from the manufacturer stating they were good for 1½HP. Nope, that's not what he wanted... he wanted "_horse-power rated switches_" !!!!


So what was the end result? If it's rated for it from the factory and you have the documentation to back it up, wouldn't that be sufficient? Or did he flex his EE muscles and throw a fit because it isn't what he wanted and made you change it to something that was completely overkill and not required?

To the OP, you may want to submit an RFI just to cover your assets in the longrun. This way it's documented and you're covered.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Voltech said:


> Reading a spec book and came across and very generic term for pipe in the slab.
> 
> It says to use thickwall nonmetallic conduit. Im not sure I know what that is. I have never seen it before in a spec book. Im not sure if its schedule 40 or 80. I have a call into the EE but have yet to hear back.
> 
> This term is used for in and under the slab and in slab above grade.


Do an RFI... and here's why I say that. 

Under slab conduit is sometimes P&C duct, which is very thinwall. It's "schedule nothing". He may be saying "thickwall" to mean regular PVC schedule 40 instead of P&C duct. If you bid thinking schedule 80, you just priced yourself out of a job.

I ran into this before. They said "heavywall nonmetallic conduit" to mean schedule 40, and "extra-heavywall nonmetallic conduit" to mean schedule 80.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> So what was the end result? If it's rated for it from the factory and you have the documentation to back it up, wouldn't that be sufficient? Or did he flex his EE muscles and throw a fit because it isn't what he wanted and made you change it to something that was completely overkill and not required?..........



The EE said the factory horse-power rating for the SP switches isn't what he wanted. He wanted _horse-power rated switches_. I submitted an RFI for clarification, and it read "Install horse-power rated switches... Single-pole switches are not satisfactory".


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> It's a switch, but not what I ever envisioned.:no:
> 
> These were small motors, 120v, maybe ½ HP, so I just installed comm-grade SP switches. EE demanded "horse-power rated switches". So I got the specs from the manufacturer stating they were good for 1½HP. Nope, that's not what he wanted... he wanted "_horse-power rated switches_" !!!!


 Stainless-steel C1D1 explosion-proof motor controller??? :jester: 

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> Stainless-steel C1D1 explosion-proof motor controller??? :jester:
> 
> -John



Now that's hunting squirrels with an elephant gun!:laughing:

For weeks, all he could respond with is "Horse-power rated switches".


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Now that's hunting squirrels with an elephant gun!:laughing:
> 
> For weeks, all he could respond with is "Horse-power rated switches".


 You laugh, but we have a mid-sized power plant that was wired with just basic galvanized hardware: Generators, piping, switchgear, MCC, control panels, fire protection; all run of the mill galvanized steel.

Then we have rinky-dink little space-heaters here and there throughout the plant. Arguably the least important pieces of equipment on the property, and each one has it's own stainless disco. It's the only stainless in the whole building. I can't walk by one without getting upset. :laughing:

-John


----------

